# How to laminate naturals (Part 2)



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello again,

let's continue with this pretty little tutorial (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24454-how-to-laminate-naturals-part-1/

OMG...sounds like Bob Ross :blink: ). Today i managed not so much, because i sometimes have to do my job, during work .










*P.S.: *I tried to put a link from this part at the end of the first one, but i can't edit my starting-post. I can't find any edit-button, is this normal?

Whatever, lets beginn! For the next pictures i don't have to explain anything, you just have to repeat the steps from the first part again and again and...glue and sanding...a little bit here, a little bit there...
*Stop!!!**







Don't exaggerate, because*


We still want to see something of the real fork
This is important: The cross-section of the glue-surfaces must be big enough to stand the burden by shooting ( It's a bad idea to cut the forktips or the grip crosswise to the axis, if you want to do this, you have to work with dowels)

Look at the pictures, i would not do more then there, otherwise it could look a bit













































Now use a drum-sander (or sanding-drummer) for the ??? (bing translator says: grip recess







i don't know how to name it)

If you don't understand me =====> it's bing-translators blame


















Done for today!!!










In the pictures below you can see a experimental laminate, inspired by my cutting-pad:























































It's not 100% exact, because i stick the wrong sides together










Part 3 will follow next days. Hope you enjoyed it.

Happy slingshot-making and God bless you my friends...







...Bob Ross again...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love watching bob ross ! so relaxing and calming. i think you have now become the bob ross of slingshot makers, making happy slingshots. its very informative seeing as to how you do your laminates. beautiful work you do !


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't tell my wife, but this tutorial is tempting me to invest in more tools.

Nicely done.

Darren


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

generic said:


> Don't tell my wife, but this tutorial is tempting me to invest in more tools.
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> Darren


Well said buddy, now I badly need a drill press and a band saw


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking fantastic 

"Grip recess" translates well enough. They could also be called finger grooves or scallops.

Do you use standard veneer for your lines and stripes or cut thin strips yourself? They look thicker than veneer.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for this Bud!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Vielen Dank Meister, ich lerne eine Menge.

Grüße .... Alf


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good. As for the editing.....I think you have half an hour to edit, then you're stuffed!! So no realizing that you made a mistake the next day, as it's too late. I'm not sure, but pawpwaw is a gold sponser and he can edit, maybe that's the secret?


----------

